# Is Nuun better than a sports drink?



## BostonG (Apr 13, 2010)

Just wondering if it is better and if so, what makes it better than say Gatorade, Powerade, or any of the electrolyte enhanced drinks. I know it doesn't have sugar like the others but is that it? 

Does the effervescence make it absorb more quickly or is that just included because it’s fun to burp really loud while riding?


----------



## Thebrann (Apr 23, 2012)

I drink NUUN only while riding. I would categorize it as a "sports drink" in that it provides electrolytes that you lose while riding and tastes like something besides water. From what I have read about other people who drink it, they are doing so to get their lost electrolytes from something that doesn't contain many calories because they prefer to eat their calories rather than drink them. So, yeah, I think you're right.

Since it contains some sodium bicarb, you are going to get fizz from it. I think they added that ingredient to keep your stomach settled. It works. If I drink anything else besides water while riding I will lose my stomach... or cramp.


----------



## ddimick (Aug 9, 2011)

Nuun allows you to manage your hydration and electrolytes independently of your caloric intake. This is important if you're doing longer rides, not so much if you're only in the saddle for an hour or two at a time.


----------



## redlude97 (Jun 29, 2010)

Like others have said, its to allow you to control your caloric intake independently of your hydration. I find when riding hard I would rather have calories in my drink as well so usually use cytomax or gatorade


----------



## MisterMike (Aug 12, 2004)

Been using it (lemon lime) for years and basically just what the others said about eating vs drinking calories. I also use it at spin class during the off season since that's such a major sweat-fest.

I'll also add:

It has a hint of a "Bromo-Seltzer" or "Alka-Seltzer" to the taste since it's an effervescent tablet. It doesn't but me but it bothers others.
It doesn't gunk up your bike or you if you spill it.
Unlike water, you can't spray on head to cool down on hot day...at least I won't.

About burping, that's funny. I've always burped like a proverbial truck driver when riding. Nuun didn't seem to make it any better or worse. I still need to make sure I don't scare any elderly or children when I unleash one.


----------



## GA1911 (May 4, 2010)

On longer rides, 50+ miles, I take three bottles; one with plain water, one with Hammer Fizz (similar to Nuun), and one with GU Electrolyte Brew. This mix of products keeps the taste buds interested while keeping me hydrated, and the water gives me something to drink and dump over the head if it gets too hot.


----------



## maximum15 (Feb 6, 2004)

Besides what others have said, I personnaly think the Nuun tablet stuff is still drinkable when the bottle gets hot. Trying drinking gatorade or something similar when its 110F+ outside. The stuff tastes nasty.


----------



## ziscwg (Apr 19, 2010)

maximum15 said:


> Besides what others have said, I personnaly think the Nuun tablet stuff is still drinkable when the bottle gets hot. Trying drinking gatorade or something similar when its 110F+ outside. The stuff tastes nasty.


Totally agree

Also, you can put some NUUN in your pocket (in a bag of course) and then put some in at your water refill spot. It's small and lite. Doing that with any kind of powder is just asking for a mess.

Also remember NUUN is not a substitute for your calories like others have said. You need to carry gels or something.


----------



## Jay Strongbow (May 8, 2010)

I use nuun. It's not so much a matter of thinking Nuun is so great but one of thinking other sports drinks such as Gatoraid are disgusting.


----------



## DaveG (Feb 4, 2004)

*few calories*



BostonG said:


> Just wondering if it is better and if so, what makes it better than say Gatorade, Powerade, or any of the electrolyte enhanced drinks. I know it doesn't have sugar like the others but is that it?
> 
> Does the effervescence make it absorb more quickly or is that just included because it’s fun to burp really loud while riding?


Its really hard to tell how effective one sports drink is versus another. I started using Nuun instead of Gatorade to get rid of all the sugar and calories. I don't think my riding performance has changed but again its hard to tell. I assume the effervescence is mostly a gimmick but maybe there's a reason for it


----------



## Golfguy (Nov 20, 2010)

To each his own, but I think Nuun tastes nasty. Tried it, hated it.


----------



## redlude97 (Jun 29, 2010)

DaveG said:


> Its really hard to tell how effective one sports drink is versus another. I started using Nuun instead of Gatorade to get rid of all the sugar and calories. I don't think my riding performance has changed but again its hard to tell. I assume the effervescence is mostly a gimmick but maybe there's a reason for it


Are you getting your calories from another source now when riding long distances?


----------



## DaveG (Feb 4, 2004)

*yes but overall less*



redlude97 said:


> Are you getting your calories from another source now when riding long distances?


I probably am taking in less colories overall than I was. I've used Gatorade once this year, on a hot century where I wanted to avoid having to stop as long to eat. In the last 2-3 years sinces I've backed off the Gatorade, I've done about a dozen centuries without it without seeing any negative impacts


----------



## cyclesport45 (Dec 10, 2007)

I like Nuun lemom lime, and the new iced tea. Mix 'em and I have an Arnold Palmer! I like that I can tweak the concentration, important for me, as I sweat a lot. I use 2 or 2.5 tabs in a 24 oz bottle.


----------



## redlude97 (Jun 29, 2010)

DaveG said:


> I probably am taking in less colories overall than I was. I've used Gatorade once this year, on a hot century where I wanted to avoid having to stop as long to eat. In the last 2-3 years sinces I've backed off the Gatorade, I've done about a dozen centuries without it without seeing any negative impacts


Could you estimate the amt of calories you are getting on a century? Pace?


----------



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

I like Gu Brew more than Nuun personally... but.... the baking soda is there mainly to allow it to rapidly dissolve and mix with the water -- no shaking involved.

Sort of like Alka-Seltzer cold medicine.

I like the Nuun/Gu Brew for its sole purpose for hydration. For energy... I got gels, waffles, etc.


----------



## DaveG (Feb 4, 2004)

*a guess*



redlude97 said:


> Could you estimate the amt of calories you are getting on a century? Pace?


On a typical century, I will stop 3 times. On a given stop I might have a banana, a half bagel, and fig newtons or granola. I am not saying I eat the same thing every stop but that is typical of what I might eat. Towards the end of the ride I might have one or maybe two Gu's on the road just to have some extra motivation and finish strong. In terms of averages, if I am by myself I might average 17mph. On a group ride perhaps 19-20 depending on the group and weather conditions


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

It's a lot of $ per serving... read the actual ingredients / nutrition info on the label (you'll need a magnifying glass) and you'll see that the formula is nothing special... same with most bike-shop sports drinks. 

You're paying for marketing and convenience, if that's worth it to you.

Me, I've been using this formula for the past 2 summers, works for me. 

Rehydration drinks


----------



## DaveG (Feb 4, 2004)

yeah, but does it come in Kona Cola or Fruit Punch?


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

DaveG said:


> yeah, but does it come in Kona Cola or Fruit Punch?


Mine usually tastes like OJ because I throw a bit in there for flavor. Sometimes though, it tastes like iced coffee, especially if it's an early ride and I remember to mix it up the night before.


----------



## redlude97 (Jun 29, 2010)

DaveG said:


> On a typical century, I will stop 3 times. On a given stop I might have a banana, a half bagel, and fig newtons or granola. I am not saying I eat the same thing every stop but that is typical of what I might eat. Towards the end of the ride I might have one or maybe two Gu's on the road just to have some extra motivation and finish strong. In terms of averages, if I am by myself I might average 17mph. On a group ride perhaps 19-20 depending on the group and weather conditions


I'm glad that works for you, and obviously everyone has different goals for their riding. That works out to ~175-200 cals/hr. I usually feel much better with close to 250 cal/hr and like to have it a continuous stream spread out throughout a ride. Supplementing with gatorade/cytomax does that for me. Either way it sounds like you are still riding hard and aren't noticing any dropoff.


----------



## Jay Strongbow (May 8, 2010)

Creakyknees said:


> *It's a lot of $ per serving*... read the actual ingredients / nutrition info on the label (you'll need a magnifying glass) and you'll see that the formula is nothing special... same with most bike-shop sports drinks.
> 
> You're paying for marketing and convenience, if that's worth it to you.
> 
> ...


It's 50 cents. I got that kind of cash.


----------



## DaveG (Feb 4, 2004)

*follow-up*



redlude97 said:


> I'm glad that works for you, and obviously everyone has different goals for their riding. That works out to ~175-200 cals/hr. I usually feel much better with close to 250 cal/hr and like to have it a continuous stream spread out throughout a ride. Supplementing with gatorade/cytomax does that for me. Either way it sounds like you are still riding hard and aren't noticing any dropoff.


red, sounds like you have researched this a bit. Is there a recomended calorie intake per hour for a long ride?


----------



## masivemunkey (Oct 24, 2011)

I've tried gatorade while riding and I don't know if it's just me, but it makes my saliva in my mouth extremely thick and nasty even with drinking water after. Does nuun or gu brew do this? I routinely ride 50+ miles so I would like something more substantial than water while going long distances.


----------



## Jay Strongbow (May 8, 2010)

masivemunkey said:


> I've tried gatorade while riding and I don't know if it's just me, but it makes my saliva in my mouth extremely thick and nasty even with drinking water after. Does nuun or gu brew do this? I routinely ride 50+ miles so I would like something more substantial than water while going long distances.


 I have the same problem with gatoraid but no such problem with NUUN. However, I should note I mix one tablet per 24 oz of water. maybe a higher concentration would be different. Never tried gu brew. 
Nuun is barely "more substantial" than water but the way if by substantial you mean calories.


----------



## redlude97 (Jun 29, 2010)

DaveG said:


> red, sounds like you have researched this a bit. Is there a recomended calorie intake per hour for a long ride?


A lot of what I've learned is from the training and nutrition forum. This is one of the better links I've seen that summarizes the current widely accepted recommendations. http://www.nestlenutrition-institute.org/resources/library/Free/sportConference/snc20111206/Documents/SNC2011-Mallorca-Booklet.pdf
If you don't want to read too many of the details, look at table 4 on pg 15. To summarize, the body can absorb roughly 60-90g/h of carbs, depending on the source(s). You should mix glucose(or maltodextrin) and fructose at a 2:1 ratio. At that ratio, that means 220-330 cals/hr. I don't get too hung up on that exact ratio, so I will just use products that have both. Anything that uses sucrose(table sugar) such as powdered gatorade has a 1:1 ratio of glucose to fructose. Products containing HFCS, are about 45:55-40:60 glucose:fructose. Then I just aim for 250-300 cals/hr. I find it hard to even keep at that rate because 2 scoops of cytomax in a bottle is only 180 calories so I'm already supplementing with gels and blocks etc.

Now the physiological reason for those calorie levels is to prevent the consumption of all your glycogen stores that leads to bonking. Your body has about 2 hours worth of glycogen stores at a moderate intensity. If you can constantly supply carbs that are taken up then this buffer can be maintained as the blood glucose is used up my the muscles instead of much of the glycogen stores. I'm not an expert but that is my understanding and reasoning behind fueling. Like I said though, everyone has a different reason for riding. On my long rides, it usually isn't training and I want to be performing at my best even if its with friends so I don't worry about things like losing weight and too many calories etc. Training rides are usually 1-3 hours with minimal if any fueling.


----------



## redlude97 (Jun 29, 2010)

masivemunkey said:


> I've tried gatorade while riding and I don't know if it's just me, but it makes my saliva in my mouth extremely thick and nasty even with drinking water after. Does nuun or gu brew do this? I routinely ride 50+ miles so I would like something more substantial than water while going long distances.


It has to do with the sugar and acidity, saliva is produced when those are sensed by salivary glands


----------



## BostonG (Apr 13, 2010)

Jay Strongbow said:


> It's 50 cents. I got that kind of cash.


Show off


----------

